
Show HN: Sundance – A HN Wrapper Graying Out Stories You Already Saw - domysee
https://hn.domysee.com/
======
domysee
Creator here.

I Refresh HN a few times a day, but the frontpage doesn't completely change in
a few hours. Which means I see many stories multiple times. But not all of
them are interesting to me, and if one is, I put it in my reading list
immediately. That's why graying out the ones I already saw is helpful, so I
don't have to look at them a second time. Usually there are only ~5 new
stories for me, and it's amazing to see immediately which ones those are.

It works by putting the ids of the stories into local storage and comparing
them on load. For the first load all of them will appear normally, if you
refresh immediately they are all grayed out.

~~~
bhdzllr
You can expand this by graying out only those items which were on the screen.
You could use Intersection Observer for this:
[https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/API/Intersectio...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/API/Intersection_Observer_API)

